# 2011-2012 Club Wyndham Plus Members Directory



## ronparise (Apr 5, 2011)

My new directory arrived today... Funny I think I like the online version more


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 5, 2011)

while having a book is fun it not worth the paper, print, postage to send one to every person. maybe wyndham and RCI could send us a post card, god knows i get something from rci every week, and just ask if I would like a directory. 

I have one from a couple year ago that will do just fine, and the trees thank you as well..


----------



## ronparise (Apr 6, 2011)

Carl

They didnt just send it, I had to request it. I bought my points resale and my seller didnt include the directory, so I never had one. 

I will say however, in the last three months I have learned to use the digital version and I like it better than the real thing.


----------



## antjmar (Apr 6, 2011)

ronparise said:


> My new directory arrived today...



That was fast! they told me about 4-6 weeks!


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 6, 2011)

I received mine today.  Not much different than the previous version but it does have the newest resorts like Tower on the Grove in N Myrtle Beach and Reunion near Orlando.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 6, 2011)

Dont assume that nothing has changed. 

There are some changes in the small print. Last year you could check in La Belle Maison (Prime Season) on  Fri, Sat or Sunday.  This year Fri only. Not a big deal, but different. My points wont go as far because of it.

I was also surprised to see that Avenue Plaza went from a limited number of accommodations,(50 or less) to very limited (under 10) in a typical week.  how does that happen?


----------



## kaio (Apr 6, 2011)

carl2591 said:


> while having a book is fun it not worth the paper, print, postage to send one to every person. maybe wyndham and RCI could send us a post card, god knows i get something from rci every week, and just ask if I would like a directory.
> 
> I have one from a couple year ago that will do just fine, and the trees thank you as well..



I think I have 4 RCI 2011-2012 Directories, each with a different cover... hah!~  unbelievable ... I like the online Wyndham Members Directory though, easy to navigate through.


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 8, 2011)

The new (2011-20120) paper copy seems thinner - and yes it is 55 pages shorter than the previous (2009-2010) paper Members Directory.  Looks like the profiles of the Associate reosrts have been cut back quite a bit.


----------

